# Gold foil tape for baits



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find some gold foil tape at 2" or 3" wide or if I could spray glue a sheet of gold foil to wrap my baits thanks guys!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

eBay is where I got mine.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Jo Ann Frabrics


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Is it the really expensive copper taping you found on ebay or is it an actual foil tape that's cheaper. I went to Jo Anne's last night they didn't have any. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

It was the cheap tape.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok great I'll just have to keep an eye out for it do you remember a brand?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prism-Hoop-Tape-1-x-25-feet-Choose-Any-Color-Holographic-Irridescent-/130759399800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item1e71de1978"]Prism Hoop Tape 1" x 25 Feet Choose Any Color Holographic Irridescent | eBay[/ame]


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Pat Catans sells the ultra thin crafting foil that I use. It does not have an adhesive backing so you will need to epoxy it in place and also top coat over it. If you are looking for the adhesive waterproof prism tape you may check Janns Netcraft online or E-Bay.


----------

